# New motorcycle rider



## Gotanonymous (May 27, 2009)

I recently bought my first motorcycle!  I love riding it, but it's taking a LOT of getting used to. Whereas in a car, I completely just blended in with the crowd, now I'm a focus of virtually _everyone's_ attention. It's easy to get lost in riding/thought when I'm moving, but stopped at stoplights.. in traffic? That's nerve-racking! I get uncomfortable and hot and have to flip up my visor to keep from sweating and fogging it up.

I feel like I look ridiculous and like everyone is thinking "What a nerd/loser.." It doesn't help that I'm tall and skinny and my jeans don't cover my ankles when I'm sitting on my bike. Starting from a stop in traffic _terrifies_ me! If I mess up, I get sooo embarrassed. I'm just lucky I've got a helmet on so people can't see..

Also, I don't like the way my bike looks, so I assume everyone else thinks it looks dorky, too (It wasn't my first choice, or even on my list, but the price was right -- that, and my grandpa bought it for me without asking.......). It's an '05 Buell Blast, whereas I _wanted_ an '08 Ninja 250.. Oh, yeah.. and the exhaust has broke on it THREE times now. So I've had to ride it home three times sounding like a broken lawnmower.. How embarrassing..

Music helps me relax, but I'm too distracted to even get into the music.. I need to be just a tiny bit more relaxed, enough to feel the music, before I can relax completely.

What I hope to accomplish is just having fun on it and not caring what anyone else thinks. I'm on a bike and they're not, so they can think whatever the [email protected]#$ they want. Now, when other bikers ride by.. Well, I actually worry less about them. The ones stopped at stoplights with me trigger anxiety, though.. I was always intimidated by them, though, even in my car.

Anyway, I just thought I'd share.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello fellow rider! Keep the rubber side down. 

I've been riding a few years now, but your post brings back memories!

I can remember when I took the motorcycle safety course I was so scared, I could barely sleep the night before, and this was just riding a little 150cc motorcycle in a parking lot.

I can also remember how terrified I was when I had to ride my first bike home from the place I bought it. I pre-planned the exact route home on roads that had the least amount of traffic and easiest turns. Oh, I can still feel sitting down on the bike and riding off from that shop.

I had (and still have to a small extent) the feeling that everyone is staring at me, especially when stopped or moving slow. It's true that motorcycles get people's attention and there is that "pressure" to not make a mistake, but reduced my concern about it was when I met a friend (at Toastmasters of all places -- another thing to work on my anxiety) who also rides. He rides track days at a local race track, but makes small mistakes when riding, especially at low speeds/stopped. It made me feel more comfortable realizing that I don't have to be perfect. Seeing someone do it in front of you and then seeing that it's not a big deal helps a lot.

I always try to remember the goal is to be out there, be safe and have fun. Those "bumper" stickers that say "For some there's therapy, for others there's motorcycles" aren't a joke.

I'm tall and skinny too and had the exact same problem with my ankles showing...it really bothered me. There are a few things you can try:
1. Get a pair of motorcycle jeans with a long inseam. I wear Draggin' Jeans (from the Australian company, not the American one). They are regular looking jeans with patches of Kevlar stiched into the butt, thighs and knees. These guys come in a 34" inseam: http://www.dragginjeans.com.au/products/jeans/biker.htm (both the dark and light colored ones look great, although I prefer the dark ones)
2. Get a pair of Cruiser Clips. They are these bungy clips that hold your jeans down. When I used to use them, other riders thought they were awesome: http://www.cruisercustomizing.com/d...3866&sblid_name=_Yo__Mama_Cruiser_Clip__Pair_ (I don't wear them anymore because I pretty much always wear my boots -- see below)
3. Get a pair of motorcycle boots that are mid calf. I have the Sidi B2 boots. They are reasonably comfortable, have good protection, aren't too hot, and don't stand out that much under a pair of jeans. Check em out here: http://www.motonation.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=6&idproduct=1174

My bike always sounds like a broken lawn mower. I have a 2001 KTM Duke II. It's a single cylinder and they try to get as much power as possible out of it, so it's really loud. I love it though.









I did a Google Image Search for an 05 Buell Blast...and I have to say, I like the look of it.


----------



## Gotanonymous (May 27, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the very helpful post!  I enjoyed all of those links! I like the look of the full racing boots, but I'd feel embarrassingly overdressed, especially when people realize I'm a newb!  And I'd have so much fun on that Duke!

I really like those jeans, too! If I can find them for not too much, I just might have to pick up a pair . And if I still have the ankle problem, then I'll probably invest in those elastic clips.. Great finds!


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I wanna get into riding soon. Cruisers, not crotch rockets, and preferably Triumphs. I had my heart set on a Scrambler. Sporty, neat looking, 865cc, good for beginners or more experienced alike. And not to mention, it's a modern classic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't handle road hogs. I like the piglet style, though. Scooters look nice and semi-safe. I would still wear a helmet if I ever rode one.

Ah well, I can't lose weight if I have one of those anyway. Bicycle power to the max.
The last time I rode, I hit 27mph twice! Uphill and downhill on my bike, yo!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The only times I've been on a motorcycle was 25 years ago as a passenger. I'd prefer to have 3,000 pounds of steel surrounding me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Conquistador said:


> I wanna get into riding soon. Cruisers, not crotch rockets, and preferably Triumphs. I had my heart set on a Scrambler. Sporty, neat looking, 865cc, good for beginners or more experienced alike. And not to mention, it's a modern classic.


thats a nice ride.

I use to have an older 1979 honda. My dad bought it from a drunk guy for 50$ :lol
It was old, but in good shape and it was fun to ride on dirt roads.

here is a pic of it.



I miss riding motorcycles.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Conquistador said:


> I wanna get into riding soon. Cruisers, not crotch rockets, and preferably Triumphs. I had my heart set on a Scrambler. Sporty, neat looking, 865cc, good for beginners or more experienced alike. And not to mention, it's a modern classic.


I really like that green color!

I owned a Triumph Bonneville Black for about a year and loved that thing, but I was too tall and lanky for it. I think Triumph's retro bikes are by far the best looking bikes on the market.









My first bike was a 86 Yamaha Radian...Nancy. She was hotwired and stolen from me.  I've never forgotten to engage the wheel lock and put on a disc lock since...


----------



## Gotanonymous (May 27, 2009)

Today was a pretty good ride for me. When I started to worry what people were thinking, I just repeated to myself "Relax.. This is about having fun." It actually did seem to help. I relaxed more, and really started feeling way more comfortable about starting from stops in traffic. I was scared to look around too much (didn't want to accidentally look at someone who was looking at me), but I was having fun .


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

That's great to hear!  My bike is at the shop getting serviced right now. We're (finally) getting some beautiful up in the NW and I'm really looking forward to getting out on a good ride!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Gotanonymous said:


> I feel like I look ridiculous and like everyone is thinking "What a nerd/loser.."


I think pretty much everyone looks 10x more badass when they're riding a motorcycle. I'm sure anyone who's staring is either jealous or just checking out your bike.

How long did it take to get a handle on riding? I'm thinking about learning, but I'm pretty uncoordinated and I'm worried that the training course won't be enough for me to learn to stay upright, let alone learn how to ride.

Congratulations!


----------



## Gotanonymous (May 27, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I think pretty much everyone looks 10x more badass when they're riding a motorcycle. I'm sure anyone who's staring is either jealous or just checking out your bike.
> 
> How long did it take to get a handle on riding? I'm thinking about learning, but I'm pretty uncoordinated and I'm worried that the training course won't be enough for me to learn to stay upright, let alone learn how to ride.
> 
> Congratulations!


Well.. I took the safety course when I was 14 and at least _thought_ I was comfortable on a bike. 5 years later, I felt like I was starting fresh, like I hadn't taken the course at all. My first ride was TERRIFYING, but exciting. A dog ran out in front of me when I was going ~50mph and I had WAY more than enough time to stop.. but I just didn't know how (not sure I do even now.. I really need to practice panic stops) so I veered off the road and somehow managed not to crash.. Anyway, ~250 miles later, I definitely am comfortable enough to just cruise around and take my time shifting and slowing down, etc. To achieve that, it would take less than a week of riding, easy. When I try to be all pro and wait to slow down until I'm closer to a turn, my movements are still way jerky and uncoordinated (downshifting as I slow down is still foreign to me). So I have a loooot of improving to do. Well, I hope that helped answer your question .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

An 05' Buell Blast?? Can't complain there.. I googled it and although it's not one of the hottest Buell's out there when placed against the likes of the Firebolt, it is a damn lot better than riding a posty as your first bike!

I am into modern classic motorcycles. I own a 1980 Yamaha XS650 Special with a 1981 engine in it. At this point in time it sits in my garage as a result of the colder weather and I've been driving my car to work, but it also still needs road worthy and registration before I can actually ride it.

Here is a picture:


----------



## luvsunshine (Jun 20, 2009)

I am a new motorcycle rider too. I bought a brand new bike because I didn't wanna deal with mechanical problem while riding. I planned to drop the bike in first 6 months. And after I am more skilled, I will have it painted. But I do wanna keep my bike looking nice if I can help it. 

Since I bought it, I had to lower it because I am too short. I still not flat footed on my bike. I was grabbing the front brake, and jerking the bike when I come to stop causing me to drop it. 

I have this bike for over month now. But I am still in the parking lot. I practiced 4 times so far. I must of drop the bike 10 times by now. Although I can come to stop smoothly now, I still have the fear and anxiety when I have to stop. And I hesitate when I go after stopping. I dropped my bike mostly when I have to make a turn after stop. I get nervous and I don't give enough gas and going too slow. 

People do not understand how much anxiety and stress I have when I am on the bike. I started to have stress hives now. I am determine to ride this bike. But I don't know how to overcome this anxiety. 

Since I am not able to lift my bike when I drop it, I always have to have someone with me. And that is another stress. I normally like to do things on my own.


----------



## jcm (Mar 26, 2012)

*I'm with ya...*

My husband has been riding for 30+ years, since a kid really and I rode dirt bikes as a kid. We have had an '09 Street Glide for a little over a year and it's a monster..beautiful. This winter I purchased an '07 Sportster...beautiful as well and getting better but I am pretty nervous about riding it. I live on a hill out in the country and my driveway is a bear. I have practiced on it a lot and it gets a little better each time. We just this week got the Glide back from some modifications we had done during the winter so i havent been out on the streets really just yet. Wanted to wait for him to go with me. Should be out there any day now though. I am scheduled to take a riders safety course in a few weeks and I hope it helps as well. Everyone I've talked to has told me that the more you get out there the better you get and the more comfortable you will get and I would have to believe that as I have gotten more comfortable just on my driveway. I have to say that riding a dirt bike is nothing at all like riding a street bike...night and day to say the least. One thing I have lerned is to stay off the hand brake for the most part..I only use it if I stop on a hill and have to hold the bike in place to get started. I am confident that I will master this in time...I figure everyone has to take the time to learn....Good luck. I enjoyed reading the post...not sure why but it made me feel a little better about things...keep it upright and stay safe!


----------



## RoadAngel (Aug 1, 2012)

*Motorcycle Anxiety*

I'm glad I'm not the only one that suffers some sort of anxiety when I ride my motorcycle. I just finished the course a month ago and bought my first bike 2 days later ... a very sweet looking Kawasaki Vulcan 800 Classic, with all the bells and whistles. It's not new by any means .. a 2001, but sweet just the same. My boyfriend rode it home for me as it was a 6 hr ride, too much for a new rider to tackle. I'm 57 yrs old, female, and a little too large for my 5'6" frame, but what the hell, I want to ride! The problem is, every time I think about getting on it my tummy does summersaults, my mouth gets dry, my palms sweaty and I have to "go pee" before my scoot. My first ride consisted of a very shaky and slow move toward the stop sign at the end of our street, all 200 feet of it. When I made it there, to my horror, there was traffic!! OMG ... what to do now!! The only solution was to make the embarrasing turn-around and roll back to our driveway with the whole street looking on to offer moral support on my maiden voyage ... oh the shame of it all! I then went back to the parking lot where I took the course and rode around there for the next 2 times on the bike. 
I now brave the streets in my neighbourhood and have ventured to the other side of the highway for different scenery. I still get sweaty palms and tummy-flips and make sure I "go pee" before I venture out. I've wanted to ride my whole life and will be damned if I let this thing beat me. I'm sticking in there and hopefully will soon be able to reach highway speeds so I can ride along side of my man. Happy riding to you all ... be safe, be smart and have fun!!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like guys on sport bikes! It's always been very appealing to me.


----------



## classiclegend2 (Aug 6, 2012)

*new rider*

Reading all your feedbacks on riding has helped me a lot on deciding if I want to continue riding. I took the riding course, which was great, could not of come this far without it. But I'm still nervous as heck before I get on my bike but I start to feel better when I start riding. I've dropped my bike 3 times ,at a stop, in the span of two years. Had close calls in between and of course can't wait to get back home after the embarrassing moment, with a brocken signal light or whatever else, sure screams out NEWBIE. I've met other riders who sympathies and encourage me not give up, including my boyfriend. Anyhow, I just want to say Thank you for sharing your stories I don't feel like such a loser and I'm not alone and I won't give up and I will bet this and RIDE ON. Be safe and ride strong and free.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I really want to get a motorcycle, but i have a lot of saving up money to do for it.


----------

